# Would You Like Your Electricity Bill to Skyrocket?



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2016)

Obama said he wants to make electricity rates  skyrocket.

It's part of his war on the middle class.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## DarkFury (Apr 25, 2016)

*Its not real high on my list. Somewhere after learning to pound nails with my forehead.*


----------



## Freewill (Apr 25, 2016)

Actually it is kind of late for this post.  Or do you mean skyrocket even more?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Its not real high on my list. Somewhere after learning to pound nails with my forehead.*


I'd bet a dollar to a dime that a lot of the left-wingers on this board either live with their parents and don't pay an electric bill or the government pays their electric bill.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2016)

Freewill said:


> Actually it is kind of late for this post.  Or do you mean skyrocket even more?


Yep.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 25, 2016)

Well the big problem is that alternative energy is becoming the high cost alternative. Trying to prop up leftist fantasies that "settled Science" is not an oxymoron, that they can't produce raw data with provenance to back their claims et al is the problem.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2016)

Mac1958 

Could you explain why you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?

Is it some sort of Obama fetish?


----------



## Votto (Apr 25, 2016)

The only way to save the planet is to pay higher taxes!

Pay higher taxes or we are all doomed! 

Taxes solve all our problems


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 25, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958
> 
> Could you explain why you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Is it some sort of Obama fetish?


It's a dumb question, so I wanted to answer it with the respect it deserved.

Had there been an OH HELL YEAH, I would have voted for that one.
.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 25, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958
> ...


You are dodging.

Why do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 25, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


I wasn't dodging, I answered you truthfully.
.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You gave no explanation. 

Why do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?

Are you intelligent enough to comprehend that question?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 26, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Hmmmmmmm...

I wonder why the lefties are avoiding the question...


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 26, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Holy crap.

I was kidding.

It's a dumb question, I gave a dumb answer.

ZOOM.  Right over your head.

Are you intelligent enough to comprehend that answer?
.


----------



## elektra (Apr 27, 2016)

The Democrats, the establishment politicians, they all want higher prices, they profit, through retirement plans invested in Wall st.. They profit period, they invest in Wall Street.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 27, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You did not answer the question.

_ I asked you why you want your electricity bill to skyrocket._


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 27, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Clearly I'm not getting through to you.  I made it as simple as I could.

Let's do this:

Come up with an answer that you would like me to provide, and I'll sign off on it.  Then you can make some kind of point based off of it.

Your opinion here means that little to me at this point.

Thanks.
.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 27, 2016)

Why do you want you electricity bill to skyrocket?
Seems that Macidiot is having a little bit of trouble answering the question.


What's up with that Mac?


----------



## Muhammed (May 15, 2016)

It looks like a very simple question has the left wingers at completely stumped.

Answering the question honestly would force them to confront the fact that the Democrats keep trying to shove a major policy down their throats that is contrary to their best interests and the interests of the USA as a whole. They would have to admit that they made a mistake (gasp) when they voted for Obama. And their egos are too fragile to admit to themselves, let alone others, that they were fucking wrong.

Also, it is obvious that a lot of them simply do not pay an electric bill because they hole up in their mother's basement sucking Obama's cock on the internet all day while she works her ass off to pay the electricity bill that lets them do it.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 16, 2016)

The problem with our monopoly utility providers is we allow them to be for-profit. In the 80's, electricity in Vegas was provided by a non-profit community owned company. Republicans railroaded a for-profit to buyout the non-profit. Today, our rates are more than double Pahrump, the closest non-profit power company.


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> The problem with our monopoly utility providers is we allow them to be for-profit. In the 80's, electricity in Vegas was provided by a non-profit community owned company. Republicans railroaded a for-profit to buyout the non-profit. Today, our rates are more than double Pahrump, the closest non-profit power company.


Our utilities are controlled, price controlled by the local governments, by the state governments. Nevada is a state controlled by Democrats. 

Doesn't Vegas get its power from a Coal powered plant, and has not Obama and Democrat Harry Reid drove up the cost of Coal, even bankrupting Coal mines? There is also no Nuclear Power in Nevada? And Nevada has been busy building Wind and Solar Power plants. 

It seems like Las Vegas gets what it deserves, high prices to pay for Solar and Wind power while shutting down Coal and refusing Nuclear power.


----------



## Care4all (May 16, 2016)

In Maine we are a clean energy State....nearly all of our electricity comes from Hydro...water....I suppose if we didn't get snow or had a drought our electricity would go up?


----------



## OnePercenter (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with our monopoly utility providers is we allow them to be for-profit. In the 80's, electricity in Vegas was provided by a non-profit community owned company. Republicans railroaded a for-profit to buyout the non-profit. Today, our rates are more than double Pahrump, the closest non-profit power company.
> ...



*Our utilities are controlled, price controlled by the local governments, by the state governments. Nevada is a state controlled by Democrats. *

Except Republicans appointees have been making things hard for the working class since 1999. We even have a 'class act' Republican who stated that solar power is 'only for the rich!'
*
Doesn't Vegas get its power from a Coal powered plant, and has not Obama and Democrat Harry Reid drove up the cost of Coal, even bankrupting Coal mines? There is also no Nuclear Power in Nevada? And Nevada has been busy building Wind and Solar Power plants.*

Coal lost out to the lower priced natural gas.
*
It seems like Las Vegas gets what it deserves, high prices to pay for Solar and Wind power while shutting down Coal and refusing Nuclear power.*

Stupid


----------



## Old Rocks (May 16, 2016)

*Short-Term Energy Outlook - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)*

*Electricity*
Wholesale electricity prices this past winter (October through March) were significantly lower than in the winter of 2014–15. Day-ahead peak power prices averaged $35 per megawatthour (MWh) during winter 2015–16 in the wholesale market for the independent system operator (ISO) of New England, which was 52% below the average peak price during the 2014–15 winter. In the Electricity Reliability Council of Texas (ERCOT) ISO, peak wholesale prices averaged $21/MWh this past winter, a 36% decline from the previous winter. Mild winter temperatures along with low natural gas prices contributed to the lower wholesale electricity prices.

*Electricity Consumption*
U.S. temperatures during summer 2016, as measured by cooling degree days, are forecast to be close to last summer's level, but 3% higher than the 10-year average. However, regional variations are expected. Forecast cooling degree days in the Pacific states in summer 2016 are 11% lower than in 2015, while cooling degree days in the East North Central states are expected to be 12% higher than in 2015. These regional differences in the level of cooling contribute to flat growth in summer residential electricity sales and 1.5% summer-over-summer growth in commercial electricity sales.

*Looks like all you 'oh woe is me' 'Conservatives' are once again making up silly stories. *


----------



## Old Rocks (May 16, 2016)

Short-Term Energy Outlook - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

Now if you look at the graphs on the bottom of this article, you will find that the highest increases by percentage were when we were using the most coal. And when the use of natural gas and renewables increased, the rate of price increases actually decreased. As usual, reality is 180 degrees from what the 'Conservatives' claim.


----------



## elektra (May 18, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Coal lost out to the lower priced natural gas.


Vegas still has operating Coal Plants. Coal has only lost out to politics and greed of democrats.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 22, 2017)

*Update:*

Well it looks like we dodged a bullet. Obama is no longer president.

It seems like Obama's blatant threat against the American people to make electricity rates "skyrocket" is over. All Americans who pay an electric bill should celebrate.

Many jackass party supporters at USMB have a penchant to say that the Republicans are the "party of no". But they are so fucking foolish that they cannot comprehend or fail to admit that many bills that come before congress are totally against their best interests and against the interests of most Americans. They cannot explain why they would want their electricity bills to skyrocket.

They cannot comprehend the fact that the USA dodged a bullet when the Republicans in congress put their foot down and said NO to the Waxman-Markey bill.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 25, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> *Short-Term Energy Outlook - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)*
> 
> *Electricity*
> Wholesale electricity prices this past winter (October through March) were significantly lower than in the winter of 2014–15. Day-ahead peak power prices averaged $35 per megawatthour (MWh) during winter 2015–16 in the wholesale market for the independent system operator (ISO) of New England, which was 52% below the average peak price during the 2014–15 winter. In the Electricity Reliability Council of Texas (ERCOT) ISO, peak wholesale prices averaged $21/MWh this past winter, a 36% decline from the previous winter. Mild winter temperatures along with low natural gas prices contributed to the lower wholesale electricity prices.
> ...



There is no "story" being made up by "conservatives". The fact of the matter is that  in a recorded interview Obama said that under his plan of a cap and trade system, electricity rates would necessarily skyrocket. And the Republicans obviously saved us from such an economically disastrous plan.

Had the Waxman-Markey bill passed through congress we would have had the first ever national building code in the USA. And that code would have required all parking spots to have an expensive piece of equipment to charge the batteries of electric cars. For instance, if you built a 2 car garage you would have to install 2 of them in the garage and if you built a building for a small business with a small parking lot that would accommodate a dozen cars you would have to install a dozen of them.

I've noticed that even though there is a shitload of Obama voters who regularly post in this internet forum, not a single person answered yes to the question in the poll.

What's up with that?

BTW it's kinda funny how the Dem voters at USMB got so quiet in response to this thread that you might think that I just claimed that Hillary was on the board of directors of Walmart for a half dozen years or something.


----------



## RGR (Jan 25, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> The problem with our monopoly utility providers is we allow them to be for-profit. In the 80's, electricity in Vegas was provided by a non-profit community owned company. Republicans railroaded a for-profit to buyout the non-profit. Today, our rates are more than double Pahrump, the closest non-profit power company.



Well..sure...but Pahrump is a pit. You might need 1/2 the electricity rate to get people to live there.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 25, 2017)

2 remarkable facts that illustrate solar power’s declining cost

That annual report (which I covered in this post) covers the development of renewable energy in emerging nations. It shows, among other things, that those countries, led by China, are now investing more in renewable energy and installing more renewable energy capacity than developed nations.


It also shows that, thanks to recent cost declines, the capital costs of new solar in emerging economies has nudged down barely below the costs of new wind:






(Bloomberg)
As Randall says, “solar was bound to fall below wind eventually, given its steeper price declines, [but] few predicted it would happen this soon.”

Keep in mind, this is only capex — capital costs. The total cost of energy wind produces for emerging nations is still cheaper, because wind turbines produce more output per megawatt of capacity than solar panels. (They have a higher “capacity factor,” in the lingo.) But it is an impressive milestone nonetheless.

It is one reason that solar PV capacity is set to outpace wind for the first time this year. In a year-end note, BNEF chair Michael Liebreich says, “the latest projections from our solar and wind analysis teams are that there will be almost 70 gigawatts of photovoltaics added globally in 2016, up from 56 gigawatts in 2015, and that wind installations will total 59 gigawatts, down from 62 gigawatts last year.”

Together, wind and utility-scale solar are now the cheapest available energy sources in the places that are building the most of them. Liebreich says bluntly, “renewable energy will beat any other technology in most of the world without subsidies.”

*The cost of the renewables is far less to install, and you don't need railroad spurs or pipelines to the site. And the fuel is free. Combine that with the new grid scale batteries, and Solar and Wind are 24/7. From here on, renewables are less costly than fossil fuels.*


----------

